# 9.5" Rhom VS 11" Dovi Video.



## Dasmopar

http://www.dasmotorsports.com/video/dovii-vs-rhom.wmv

Right click and save as please.^^^

It's not as bad as you may think though.










V.S.










Here is the scoop. I bought this fish for 10 bucks since the LFS had a guy trying get rid of it and they had no room for it. I did them all a favor and took this guy home to see if the Rhom would take on a room mate. I have tried a 8" red belly in the past and that didn't work at all.

I had a buddy who wanted the fish since I didn't really have room for it if they did not like one another. (Tat2punk is the freind. He is also the one who made the video and is hosting it for us.) He now has the fish and it is doing fine and healing.


----------



## bmpower007

Damm that was quick big bite mark too, its funny how piranhas usually strike from behind, but that was quick. COol VidEo


----------



## 3rdgenguy

nice video


----------



## Dr Exum

nice vid,,,,,,,, i miss my RHOM,,,,,,,, I got 4 dovii and i hope they are not Pussies..........


----------



## Dasmopar

Dr Exum said:


> nice vid,,,,,,,, i miss my RHOM,,,,,,,, I got 4 dovii and i hope they are not Pussies..........


I have not seen a p*ssy Dovi yet. The guy that this one came from had to get rid of it because it had just snapped and was beating the crap out of everything in his 125gal.


----------



## tat2punk

Yeah, I just got him in his own tank last night. Today I was cleaning it and he was attacking the algea scraper. That video was right after he was put in the tank, took him no time at all to start pushing around the rhom.


----------



## Guest

Geeze, I wouldnt risk my Rhoms life that!

Great vid tho.


----------



## Dasmopar

DannyBoy17 said:


> Geeze, I wouldnt risk my Rhoms life that!
> 
> Great vid tho.


I was right there the whole time. What do you think the Dovi could have done to kill the Rhom that fast? I had a divider sitting ready to pop in the tank had things gone wrong which they did and both fish are alive and fine.


----------



## Lewdog

Dasmopar said:


> Geeze, I wouldnt risk my Rhoms life that!
> 
> Great vid tho.


I was right there the whole time. What do you think the Dovi could have done to kill the Rhom that fast? I had a divider sitting ready to pop in the tank had things gone wrong which they did and both fish are alive and fine.
[/quote]
i did like that video-glad to see the underdog get the best. :clapping:that dovi looks better now with that tall


----------



## Blackdude

Dasmopar said:


> Geeze, I wouldnt risk my Rhoms life that!
> 
> Great vid tho.


I was right there the whole time. What do you think the Dovi could have done to kill the Rhom that fast? I had a divider sitting ready to pop in the tank had things gone wrong which they did and both fish are alive and fine.
[/quote]
I don't know about Dovi, how can he kill your rhom or hurt him?


----------



## Dasmopar

Dovi do have some small teeth and could scratch the Rhom but not kill him in one bite. No Gold fish on the other hand need to watchout for the Dovi lol. Tat2punk just told me that Dovi has eaten 24 feeders in days. What a pig.

The Rhom ate 7 Crickets yesterday. He liked them once he figured out they where food. 20 minutes till he ate one then the other 6 where gone in a minute or so.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

WTF is that sh*t!!!!! dovii and rhom are p*ssy!!!!!!!


----------



## Dasmopar

LS/vtecHACHY said:


> WTF is that sh*t!!!!! dovii and rhom are p*ssy!!!!!!!


I agree neither is any kinda match for a good ole Redline snakehead.


----------



## rbp 4 135

Dasmopar said:


> Dovi do have some small teeth and could scratch the rohm


oh yes dovii do have small teeth.








for a predator the eats almost exclusively other fish the dovii has all of the teeth that it would need to kill that rohm, and quickly at that.


----------



## Mettle

All that I learned is that the rhom is a bit of a coward that has to attack from behind. The dovii was relaly pushing it around. Which is pretty amazing, too, if you consider it just went into the tank.

The piranha will always have teeth on its side... I say we're lucky these things can't cross breed.


----------



## elTwitcho

Dasmopar said:


> Dovi do have some small teeth and could scratch the rohm


oh yes dovii do have small teeth.








for a predator the eats almost exclusively other fish the dovii has all of the teeth that it would need to kill that rohm, and quickly at that.









[/quote]

Are you actually looking at this teeth? Those teeth would do little to nothing against a fish of similar size, they are meant to hold smaller fish so that they can be swallowed and ground up in the pharynx. On a rhom all that would do is produce puncture holes too shallow to hit any internal organs.

Also, aside from the obvious indications of bad fish keeping from you putting two beatiful fish like that together to their mutual risk, your rhom has a case of girl curl, which means your water conditions are pretty bad.


----------



## klingkling




----------



## psychofish

Lame


----------



## Dasmopar

elTwitcho said:


> Dovi do have some small teeth and could scratch the rohm


oh yes dovii do have small teeth.








for a predator the eats almost exclusively other fish the dovii has all of the teeth that it would need to kill that rohm, and quickly at that.









[/quote]

Thats a really nice picture. Any idea how big that fish is? Has to be around 18" it looks huge.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

what happened in the end???????

who killed who?


----------



## Dasmopar

Feeder_Phish said:


> what happened in the end???????
> 
> who killed who?


No one died. both fish are doing fine and the Dovi went a good freind of mine.

The idea was not to have a fight to the death here. It was to see if the Rhom only went after smaller fish. The red belly I tried was smaller. Well the Dovi was just to mean and wanted to dominate the rhom right off the bat. I have seen post with people keeping a rhom with other fish and I think mine is laid back enough to do it, it's just a matter of finding the right fish. The Pacu's I have had in the past where puppy dogs so I think thats what I will try next. We all know you can find 10+" Pacu's for cheap.


----------



## elTwitcho

Dasmopar said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. The gill curl he has had since I got him. I do 25% water chages weekly and the water is pretty good all the time. Does Gill curl go away with time or does it stay with them forever?


Depends. If the gill curl is relegated to the soft part that comes out from under the gill plate, it will go away eventually. My piranha had this from the pet store and it was barely noticeable, but you could see it if you looked at him in a bucket from above (I put him in a bucket for tank cleaning). If it has gone to the gill plate itself and has affected the hard part, then it is permanent.


----------



## Dasmopar

elTwitcho said:


> I'm glad you brought that up. The gill curl he has had since I got him. I do 25% water chages weekly and the water is pretty good all the time. Does Gill curl go away with time or does it stay with them forever?


Depends. If the gill curl is relegated to the soft part that comes out from under the gill plate, it will go away eventually. My piranha had this from the pet store and it was barely noticeable, but you could see it if you looked at him in a bucket from above (I put him in a bucket for tank cleaning). If it has gone to the gill plate itself and has affected the hard part, then it is permanent.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info. I did do a search and most people are saying it is there to stay once it is there. I did see one guy said he has done surgary to remove it on fish.


----------



## k7q

nice video. but i see more action when betta's fight. haha


----------



## Slim

I think it was an awesome vid man. I just dont understand that someone says the rhom is a p*ssy for coming at it from behind when thats what things do is attack from the back alot. Like humans for instants, we bomb other cities instead of sending infantry in first. Sometimes things people say just dont make since. You can watch a wolf kill a rabbit on a television show and not call it a p*ssy but yet be utterly amused by it for attacking that way but when a piranha does it to another fish and you call it a p*ssy, that shouldnt be said at all. Cycle of life my friends, things kill things. we kill cows to eat them, plants, fish. Just like everything else does to survive, I call it the Circle Of Life. So if the guy happened to put a dovii in with his P I dont see a problem with it. I know they arent found in the same rivers, but if not the dovii it would have been something else.

All in all looks like the Rhom is the stronger, sorry to all you cichlid guys.


----------



## sicklid-holic

That dovii was not even fighting at all, but just trying to push the rhom a little bit. If that was the doviis tank and it was defending its territory it will relentlessly attack the rhom till scales will be torn all over or hit the rhom so hard it will have an internal bleeding. (my 12" male jaguar cause internal bleeding to a 10" texas, that it just stayed in one place for a few days till it died).
If a cichlid relentlessly attack a piranha it will startled the piranha and make it more skittish which will cause its death, but if the rhom fights back then it can easily flip the table.


----------



## Fishjunky

Ok Just for the sake of argument let's put the rohm in the tank once the Dovii is established! It would be like putting him in a boiling pot of crazy cichlid! LOL! I think people should understand that Snakeheads and piranha are food agressive and Cichlids are territorial. If you allow the cichlid to establish it's self it has the upper hand and will simply abuse the others. I personally like the Dovii becuase you kinda get the best of the territorial world with a killer appitite to boot.

I think we all was not totally happy with out first piranha experience. You know before you actually kept them we beleived the wives tales about how they would attack the glass and as soon as you drop the gold fish in the take etc..... Of course there are exceptions but most piranha are very nervous fish.

Snake heads are cool but I was also fooled into believing they would be territorial and could live in the tank with brusiers like Jags and doviis of the same size and every time I had to remove them becuase of the abuse given to them I was however very impressed with perfect bite marks taken out of a smaller oscar that I thought was large enough to share the tank.


----------



## fps

Cant well all just get along.


----------



## harrykaa

Fishjunky said:


> I think people should understand that Snakeheads and piranha are food agressive and Cichlids are territorial.


Fishjunky,

In biology there is no such thing as food aggressiveness, really. The word is ecologically meaningless anyway. Piranhas eat because they are hungry, they are not aggressive to the food.

Well, anyway some other points regarding this video. Territorialism is true aggressiveness. Here we see that in both parts: dovii wants to chase rhom. Rhom is territorial, it defends and warns dovii with a typical piranha way, shaking body and lowering its head. This way many Pygocentrus fights begin. Very common to Pygos.

Fin nip can be seen here as an aggressive gesture. Rhom wants to chase dovii away and nips the fin. It is not actually trying to eat for hunger. Pygos usually do not nip fins when they chase something, they bite straight away to the body. Sometimes scales are detached, sometimes a chunk of meat is detached.

Regards,


----------



## Mettle

So now you're getting a large pacu to try with the rhom? Because as I mentioned in another one of your threads, as long as the fish is cheap, it's okay... Disposable is the key here, right?

But when (not if) that doesn't work out is your friend that took the dovii also going to take the pacu? And what size of tank do you plan on keeping this pacu in? Do you have any idea how big they get?

I just don't see the point of going about saying these are 'experiments' or 'trials' or whatever you labeled them as when more experienced people than you have failed at housing rhoms with anything. And even if it did work for two or three months before one died - that's not for life.

Oh, and I'd be weary if the pacu is too large. It may not have the razor teeth of a piranha but its jaws are capable of crushing nuts that fall into the water in the wild. A customer at my store - his brother used to hand feed his pacus nuts and one day they over shot and took a chunk of his finger off. (These were specimens nearing two feet, if I remember correctly.) Point is that you also probably wouldn't want to risk something happening to that rhom of yours.


----------



## Dasmopar

Mettle said:


> So now you're getting a large pacu to try with the rhom? Because as I mentioned in another one of your threads, as long as the fish is cheap, it's okay... Disposable is the key here, right?
> 
> But when (not if) that doesn't work out is your friend that took the dovii also going to take the pacu? And what size of tank do you plan on keeping this pacu in? Do you have any idea how big they get?
> 
> I just don't see the point of going about saying these are 'experiments' or 'trials' or whatever you labeled them *as when more experienced people than you have failed at housing rhoms with anything*. And even if it did work for two or three months before one died - that's not for life.
> 
> Oh, and I'd be weary if the pacu is too large. It may not have the razor teeth of a piranha but its jaws are capable of crushing nuts that fall into the water in the wild. A customer at my store - his brother used to hand feed his pacus nuts and one day they over shot and took a chunk of his finger off. (These were specimens nearing two feet, if I remember correctly.) Point is that you also probably wouldn't want to risk something happening to that rhom of yours.


Ok how many times have you seen posted on this very forum that no two fish are alike? Since these old a wise people where not able to keep anything with they're Rhom maybe they just had a mean ass rhom. As you can see in the vidoe mine had given the dovi all kinds of warnings and didn't wanna "fight". Mine is a puppy dog with big teeth. So i think if I can find the right fish to house with him we will be just fine with it. I don't think it's that big of a deal that I try fish and then find new homes for the fish that didn't workout. As for the Pacu I hav had them in the past and grew a few out to about 12 to 13". Once they hit 10" they seem to slow down some with the growth, so I can have a rhom and a pacu for (lets just throw out number here) 1yr I think that would be pretty cool. As for what I would do with it when it got to big I would find him a new home. Could also eat it. I hear they are very tasty.


----------



## Mettle

Yeah, go ahead and eat the tank raised fish. Just hope it never had meds used on it...


----------



## Dasmopar

Mettle said:


> Yeah, go ahead and eat the tank raised fish. Just hope it never had meds used on it...


HAAH I live off of and fish on Lake Erie. We have alot worse coming from the lake than alittle Ich Gaurd.


----------



## Slim

You know whats even funnier I put my red in with a jaguar same size in the jaguars tank and the jaguar got owned like a bad habit. I mean only half was left. Yes the cichlid would probably injure the piranha just like the piranha would injure the cichlid. Just stating that one is gonna get hurt regardless. But the piranha does have sharp pointy fangs. Id put my money on the piranha any day of the week against a cichlid. I personally have never owned a dovii so i would not know their behavior, but I have experienced with red devils and jaguars, maganese. And they all took the long plunge of death my friends to no other than the Red Belly piranha, and gold spilo took out the red devil. Not a smart idea no but werent my fish either.


----------



## Mettle

Dasmopar said:


> Yeah, go ahead and eat the tank raised fish. Just hope it never had meds used on it...


HAAH I live off of and fish on Lake Erie. We have alot worse coming from the lake than alittle Ich Gaurd.
[/quote]

That explains it all, then.


----------



## ITsPennywise

That video was a complete and utter letdown.









It started off so great with the clapping and the versus...Like it was actual fighting match on tv or something...But there was abseloutely no fighting and no conclusion.

Next time...Starve both fish for a week and 1/2 to 2 weeks...and then toss the Dovii in there...and we'll see some real action...Not that pansy sh*t of swimming around in circles...or curled up on the side of the tank frightened like a b*tch.

4 Stars for idea
0 Stars for footage

In the end...2 Thumbs Down.

I see that you can do it right next time...so if you want...try it again...my way...and let us all see the massacere.









My money's on the Rhom.


----------



## JuN_SpeK

:nod:


----------



## polomax24

Slim said:


> You know whats even funnier I put my red in with a jaguar same size in the jaguars tank and the jaguar got owned like a bad habit. I mean only half was left. Yes the cichlid would probably injure the piranha just like the piranha would injure the cichlid. Just stating that one is gonna get hurt regardless. But the piranha does have sharp pointy fangs. Id put my money on the piranha any day of the week against a cichlid. I personally have never owned a dovii so i would not know their behavior, but I have experienced with red devils and jaguars, maganese. And they all took the long plunge of death my friends to no other than the Red Belly piranha, and gold spilo took out the red devil. Not a smart idea no but werent my fish either.


Very interesting story...


----------



## Slim

polomax24 said:


> You know whats even funnier I put my red in with a jaguar same size in the jaguars tank and the jaguar got owned like a bad habit. I mean only half was left. Yes the cichlid would probably injure the piranha just like the piranha would injure the cichlid. Just stating that one is gonna get hurt regardless. But the piranha does have sharp pointy fangs. Id put my money on the piranha any day of the week against a cichlid. I personally have never owned a dovii so i would not know their behavior, but I have experienced with red devils and jaguars, maganese. And they all took the long plunge of death my friends to no other than the Red Belly piranha, and gold spilo took out the red devil. Not a smart idea no but werent my fish either.


Very interesting story...
[/quote]

Is that sarcasm I sense. To bad is a true story. I have pics of the jaguar well half of it anyways.


----------



## Dasmopar

((( J2 ))) said:


> That video was a complete and utter letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started off so great with the clapping and the versus...Like it was actual fighting match on tv or something...But there was abseloutely no fighting and no conclusion.
> 
> Next time...Starve both fish for a week and 1/2 to 2 weeks...and then toss the Dovii in there...and we'll see some real action...Not that pansy sh*t of swimming around in circles...or curled up on the side of the tank frightened like a b*tch.
> 
> 4 Stars for idea
> 0 Stars for footage
> 
> In the end...2 Thumbs Down.
> 
> I see that you can do it right next time...so if you want...try it again...my way...and let us all see the massacere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My money's on the Rhom.


I'm sure I'd get death threats if I did that.


----------



## MLK

video wasnt what i expected. i thought the rhom was gonna tear that dovii up


----------



## Sampson

((( J2 ))) said:


> That video was a complete and utter letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It started off so great with the clapping and the versus...Like it was actual fighting match on tv or something...But there was abseloutely no fighting and no conclusion.
> 
> Next time...Starve both fish for a week and 1/2 to 2 weeks...and then toss the Dovii in there...and we'll see some real action...Not that pansy sh*t of swimming around in circles...or curled up on the side of the tank frightened like a b*tch.
> 
> 4 Stars for idea
> 0 Stars for footage
> 
> In the end...2 Thumbs Down.
> 
> I see that you can do it right next time...so if you want...try it again...my way...and let us all see the massacere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My money's on the Rhom.


Proving you're still an idiot.

Das, the video was cool because you actually put a fish who could DEFEND ITSELF in with 1 SINGLE piranha.

Unlike J2 who puts a small, non-agressive fish (like an oscar) in with MULTIPLE piranha leaving it no chance of escape or defense and then BRAGS about how tough piranha are.

A full grown Dovii would CRUSH a piranha any day of the week if given the chance.

IMO, Piranha are cool because with their teeth, one swipe is all it takes usually to disable their prey item. But in terms of sheer aggressiveness, piranha are nothing more than opportunists. That's why the Rhom attacked him from BEHIND as opposed to going head to head like large cichlids do.

Piranha are scavengers by nature as to where a Dovii is an actual predator.

I was happy with the outcome of both the video AND the placement of the Dovii with your friend after the skirmish.

I don't see anything wrong with just trying things like that out as long as neither one gets mutilated. Good Job no matter what anyone else says.









The fish keepers (if you want to call them that) like gay2 are the same kind of punks that stand BEHIND their friends in a fight talking sh*t.

Videos and matchups like this are the way it's SUPPOSED to be done.

Nice job.

Samps


----------



## ITsPennywise

Sampson said:


> Videos and matchups like this are the way it's SUPPOSED to be done.
> 
> Nice job.


Again...This is the stupidest thing you could say...A video labeled as a fight between a Dovii and Rhom...showing abseloutley nothing but a nip...is the way FIGHT videos are SUPPOSED to be done? Are kidding me? IT SUCKED...NOTHING HAPPENED...And there was NO WINNER...I guess you love watching boxing matches where all they do is dance around and throw 1 punch? To only have no winner decided either...Maybe you should watch figure skating...its seems right up your alley.


----------



## Slim

I agree with J2 100% . I was also hoping for a better video, I dont see how all of you think the dovii would kill the rhom. I seen one bite takin and that was from the rhom while the dovii merely did nothing at all.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

Lets all ask ourselves this question......WHOS TERRITORY WAS IT??? The Rhom or the dovii??? Oh yeah the dovii was just thrown into the tank!! That Piranha is P*ssy! I give the dovii mad props for steppin up right off the bat. He got nipped and then he went straight back to the RHOM. Try reversing the situation and see what happens. DOVII for Sh0!


----------



## Slim

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Lets all ask ourselves this question......WHOS TERRITORY WAS IT??? The Rhom or the dovii??? Oh yeah the dovii was just thrown into the tank!! That Piranha is P*ssy! I give the dovii mad props for steppin up right off the bat. He got nipped and then he went straight back to the RHOM. Try reversing the situation and see what happens. DOVII for Sh0!


Where do I get a dovii?


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

> Where do I get a dovii?


Ahhh Sarcasm......is it not true that the tank was the Rhoms Home??



> I seen one bite takin and that was from the rhom while the dovii merely did nothing at all.


The only reason why there was a bite takin is because the dovii was the only one not scared in the situation and wouldnt leave the Rhom alone. Its not like the dovii took off after the bite and stayed in a corner or something. In conclusion - if the Rhom was as territorial or as agressive as the Dovii he would have been the first to attack. Im not bashing on anyone who made this video but just trying to rectify the comments made from other people about how bad ass piranhas are and how they will take on any cichlid. You guys are lucky that the Piranha had the advantage in the situation because if it was the Rhom beeing dropped into the Dovii tank it would be all over. BTW I have a Piranha tank as well as my cichlid tanks and really like the Piranha's. I just like agressive fish and dont like to see people talking bullshizzle about what they really dont know.



> Again...This is the stupidest thing you could say...A video labeled as a fight between a Dovii and Rhom...showing abseloutley nothing but a nip...is the way FIGHT videos are SUPPOSED to be done? Are kidding me? IT SUCKED...NOTHING HAPPENED...And there was NO WINNER...I guess you love watching boxing matches where all they do is dance around and throw 1 punch? To only have no winner decided either...Maybe you should watch figure skating...its seems right up your alley.


Hey J2....I am assuming you watch boxing where they fight to death.....oh wait thats right..... thats now how things are done.........BURN









P.S. - slim....your avatar must be the way you really think Piranhas are. Seems to be the way everybody else thinks too.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Again...This is the stupidest thing you could say...A video labeled as a fight between a Dovii and Rhom...showing abseloutley nothing but a nip...is the way FIGHT videos are SUPPOSED to be done? Are kidding me? IT SUCKED...NOTHING HAPPENED...And there was NO WINNER...I guess you love watching boxing matches where all they do is dance around and throw 1 punch? To only have no winner decided either...Maybe you should watch figure skating...its seems right up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey J2....I am assuming you watch boxing where they fight to death.....oh wait thats right..... thats now how things are done.........BURN
Click to expand...

Did I say the video had to result in death? NO...I said NOTHING HAPPENED...THERE WAS NO FIGHTING.

My point was simple...but even your simple mind couldn't understand it...So let me break it down...even further...so you can try your best to understand it.

The video was obviously billed as a Dovii Vs. Rhom...A fight...between the 2...The entire video...Nothing happened...except one nip from the Rhom...there was NO conclusion and no winner.

My point was...to watch this and like it...would be like watching a boxing match...where nothing happens except one punch thrown...and there is no winner decided...Hence the fight would SUCK.

Which is why I said I was totally dissapointed and let down by the video.

So next time you try to "BURN" someone...Think about what you're saying...Becuase now my friend...You look like an ass.









((( J2 )))


----------



## CichlidAddict

This thread is stupid and funny at the same time. All the P guys backing the rhom and the cichlid guys backing the dovii.
Me being a cichlid guy, I agree with Cich:



Cich Ambishionz said:


> Lets all ask ourselves this question......WHOS TERRITORY WAS IT??? The Rhom or the dovii??? Oh yeah the dovii was just thrown into the tank!! That Piranha is P*ssy! I give the dovii mad props for steppin up right off the bat. He got nipped and then he went straight back to the RHOM. Try reversing the situation and see what happens. DOVII for Sh0!


If I dropped that rhom in my dovii tank (not that I ever would do something like that) I guarantee the rhom would get nailed before he even knew what happened. In fact, he has a scar on his mouth from when he was temporarily put in a pond with red bellies after his tank broke (before I owned him). One of them bit him and he killed it.

There, now i'm as guilty as everybode else saying "this fish can beat up that fish"...


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

> So next time you try to "BURN" someone...Think about what you're saying...Becuase now my friend...You look like an ass.


 Not quite because I have one more ? for you......do you think they would have faught it out like boxers.....one gets tired and knocked out but they both survive one goes back to their own tank a winner?? Hahaha....dont thinxo...it would have ended up in DEATH.....so no this is not like boxing and they did the right thing. Just because you put really intelegent pets (oscar) in with about 15 reds and think its cool doesnt mean everyone else here will do something that stupid. So stop







and Deal with the burn.......yeah so BURN still on


----------



## ITsPennywise

Cich Ambishionz said:


> So next time you try to "BURN" someone...Think about what you're saying...Becuase now my friend...You look like an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite because I have one more ? for you......do you think they would have faught it out like boxers.....one gets tired and knocked out but they both survive one goes back to their own tank a winner?? Hahaha....dont thinxo...it would have ended up in DEATH.....so no this is not like boxing and they did the right thing. Just because you put really intelegent pets (oscar) in with about 15 reds and think its cool doesnt mean everyone else here will do something that stupid. So stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Deal with the burn.......yeah so BURN still on
Click to expand...

Man...you're taking the boxing analogy waaaay to far...You're missing my point completely...and I'm tired of wasting my time on you...Obviously, your mind isn't fully developed to understand...and it shows...And now...according to you...I have 15 reds...last time I checked...I only had 3 in that video...But ok...I guess you know it all.

And yes, burn I shall.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz

Oh yeah because VS to you means 3 on 1! 2 or 3,4,5,6 on 1 is not a VS battle but I guess you would have been more pleased if there were a couple more Rhoms in there with the Dovii. Also.. Maybe next time you wont try and compare 2 fish, not humans but fish who dont know shyt except that they need to kill to survive, with boxing......and maybe you wouldnt get so badly BURNED!!

ding ding ding - floor is open to the Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Dasmopar

I think if the Dovi was left to keep bugging the rhom the rhom would have taken another bite out of him. Could have he survived another bite? Maybe but, maybe not. Tat2 wanted the fish and I was not going to let the Dovi get killed. Plus the whole idea was to see if the Rhom would go after a larger fish. He did not. He was left with no choice but to defend himself by biting. The whole VS thing came up when Tat2 made the video, he was just trying to spice it up alittle.


----------



## Azeral

Interesting Vid, I was waiting for that one. However, it was kinda've a letdown. The bite was nice but not enough.

Sounds like you have a new video to make J2 LOL!


----------



## Slim

Cich Ambishionz said:


> Where do I get a dovii?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh Sarcasm......is it not true that the tank was the Rhoms Home??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - slim....your avatar must be the way you really think Piranhas are. Seems to be the way everybody else thinks too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um acctually I was wondering where you get a dovii from? And what are you talking about my avatar, its a movie. And whats your problem with me? I dont remember saying sh*t to you I remember saying i agree with J2. I dont remember specifically talking to you, who gave you permission to speak your mind anyways? Go back to your room you have school tommorow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sampson

((( J2 ))) said:


> Videos and matchups like this are the way it's SUPPOSED to be done.
> 
> Nice job.


Again...This is the stupidest thing you could say...A video labeled as a fight between a Dovii and Rhom...showing abseloutley nothing but a nip...is the way FIGHT videos are SUPPOSED to be done? Are kidding me? IT SUCKED...NOTHING HAPPENED...And there was NO WINNER...I guess you love watching boxing matches where all they do is dance around and throw 1 punch? To only have no winner decided either...Maybe you should watch figure skating...its seems right up your alley.








[/quote]

You're an idiot because you think it's cool to live through your fish gang-killing of all things an Albino Oscar. Whether you were "fighting" them or not is irrelevant. The fact that a p*ssy like you thinks this is "cool" is the same fact that makes you so pathetic.

I was happy with the video because NEITHER fish was mutilated or killed. OF COURSE you would disagree seeing as how neither fish was completely defenseless or outnumbered. Can you tell me when the last 125gallon UFC fight took place?? stfu

I'm not talking sh*t, I'm being truthful. Big difference butter cup. I'm not saying anything through my posts that I wouldn't say 1" from your face son. Believe that.

Why do you insist on comparing HUMAN SPORTING EVENTS with 2 fish in a box of water?? If you're going to make comparisons, let's just try to stay on topic ok? Thanks.

With all of your references toward me regarding questioning my gender, I'm beginning to think that you are prone to smoking the skin pole yourself. But, it's not my place to help you out of the denial stage. Good luck with that.

Your moronic videos depicting a defenseless fish getting torn to pieces by "scavengers" only fuels the fire for those who do not like piranha fish keepers in the first place.

If you want to do something worthwhile (which I highly doubt given your "fish thug for life" attitude) try doing 1 v 1 scenarios with fish of equal size and strength. Not that bullsh*t you put out now.

That's what made his video good was the fact that he didn't have to see either fish destroyed and was RESPONSIBLE enough to even have a good home for the Dovii.

I'm sure you'll take several hours to quote my comments and retort again, like you always do, to justify your position so get to work on it now.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Sampson said:


> You're an idiot because you think it's cool to live through your fish gang-killing of all things an Albino Oscar. Whether you were "fighting" them or not is irrelevant. The fact that a p*ssy like you thinks this is "cool" is the same fact that makes you so pathetic.
> 
> I was happy with the video because NEITHER fish was mutilated or killed. OF COURSE you would disagree seeing as how neither fish was completely defenseless or outnumbered. Can you tell me when the last 125gallon UFC fight took place?? stfu
> 
> I'm not talking sh*t, I'm being truthful. Big difference butter cup. I'm not saying anything through my posts that I wouldn't say 1" from your face son. Believe that.
> 
> Why do you insist on comparing HUMAN SPORTING EVENTS with 2 fish in a box of water?? If you're going to make comparisons, let's just try to stay on topic ok? Thanks.
> 
> With all of your references toward me regarding questioning my gender, I'm beginning to think that you are prone to smoking the skin pole yourself. But, it's not my place to help you out of the denial stage. Good luck with that.
> 
> Your moronic videos depicting a defenseless fish getting torn to pieces by "scavengers" only fuels the fire for those who do not like piranha fish keepers in the first place.
> 
> If you want to do something worthwhile (which I highly doubt given your "fish thug for life" attitude) try doing 1 v 1 scenarios with fish of equal size and strength. Not that bullsh*t you put out now.
> 
> That's what made his video good was the fact that he didn't have to see either fish destroyed and was RESPONSIBLE enough to even have a good home for the Dovii.
> 
> I'm sure you'll take several hours to quote my comments and retort again, like you always do, to justify your position so get to work on it now.


I'm not even going to argue this anymore...You don't like what I do...good for you...I could care less...But, *I'd love to cut you up in into slabs of meat...throw it in my tank and make videos of that...6 Piranhas VS. Sampson.







*

I would do a 1 on 1 match-up...But I'm not going to net all my fish and take em out the tank and put them through all that stress just to make you happy...I'll continue letting my fish gang up on more cichlids...and watch in utter excitement...while the cichlids get torn to sh*t.

In fact...from now on...I think I might make it my personal goal...To buy every kind of cichlid...an make a feeding video of my P's chewing through them like meat...Thanks for the inspiration.









((( J2 )))


----------



## Judazzz

It's too bad already that we have to tolerate people here that are too freaking stupid to make their point without insulting other people (not mentioning anyone in particular), but since we do we unfortunately have to deal with them...
It's the same old sh*t each time again, and I'm seriously getting fed up with that crap - and for sure I'm not the only one who feels like that...

Let me get this very straight:
If anyone from this post on insults or disrespects another member, or otherwise breaks our board rules, you'll face an immedeate 5-day suspension - I won't discriminate between people who are in favor of or against these kinds of movies and use threads like these to break our board rules. Why you may wonder? Because I don't give a flying h00t who says it - all I care about is that I do not tolerate things here that won't be tolerated elsewhere on this board either.
I hope this gets through everyone's thick skull, and also hope that anyone who plans to post in this thread to start trouble or talk crap to really think about that twice...


----------



## ITsPennywise

Judazzz said:


> It's too bad already that we have to tolerate people here that are too freaking stupid to make their point without insulting other people (not mentioning anyone in particular), but since we do we unfortunately have to deal with them...
> It's the same old sh*t each time again, and I'm seriously getting fed up with that crap - and for sure I'm not the only one who feels like that...
> 
> Let me get this very straight:
> If anyone from this post on insults or disrespects another member, or otherwise breaks our board rules, you'll face an immedeate 5-day suspension - I won't discriminate between people who are in favor of or against these kinds of movies and use threads like these to break our board rules. Why you may wonder? Because I don't give a flying h00t who says it - all I care about is that I do not tolerate things here that won't be tolerated elsewhere on this board either.
> I hope this gets through everyone's thick skull, and also hope that anyone who plans to post in this thread to start trouble or talk crap to really think about that twice...


Understood Judazz...I was just retalitating to the original insults thrown my way...I will not post anything negative towards another member in this thread from here on.

My apologies.


----------



## Judazzz

((( J2 ))) said:


> Understood Judazz...I was just retalitating to the original insults thrown my way...I will not post anything negative towards another member in this thread from here on.
> 
> My apologies.


Like I said, I wasn't directing my comments to anyone in particular, but I appreciate your honesty and apology









The problem is that usually in heated debates such as this one no one has the self-restraint to swallow his/her pride (and I admit I'm guilty of that occasionally as well), and so arguments go back and forth and get progressively worse, until no one knows what the topic was about, and there's nothing left to close the topic. That is not only at the expense of the thread starter, but also at the expense of those that appreciate the topic for what it is, those that may have serious questions or concerns, and not in the least at the expense of the board itself (just imagine how bickering and flaming is viewed by newcomers, people that think about signing up, or scientists, experts or veterans that want to share their knowledge, but rather move on to another site than be associated with the things they see...)


----------



## Slim

My apologize also.


----------



## Sampson

Judazzz said:


> Understood Judazz...I was just retalitating to the original insults thrown my way...I will not post anything negative towards another member in this thread from here on.
> 
> My apologies.


Like I said, I wasn't directing my comments to anyone in particular, but I appreciate your honesty and apology









The problem is that usually in heated debates such as this one no one has the self-restraint to swallow his/her pride (and I admit I'm guilty of that occasionally as well), and so arguments go back and forth and get progressively worse, until no one knows what the topic was about, and there's nothing left to close the topic. That is not only at the expense of the thread starter, but also at the expense of those that appreciate the topic for what it is, those that may have serious questions or concerns, and not in the least at the expense of the board itself (just imagine how bickering and flaming is viewed by newcomers, people that think about signing up, or scientists, experts or veterans that want to share their knowledge, but rather move on to another site than be associated with the things they see...)
[/quote]

My bad Judazz. I started the name calling because I personally don't like the guy.

Next time, I'll chill for a bit before posting.

Sorry bro.

Samps


----------



## Dasmopar

I like to send pm's with all the names in the book posted in it. lol

My take on internet fights is no one is going to win so why bother? Talking about something is way better. Even if you don't change my mind you may convince a new comer that is reading all this. Calling names doesn't impress anyone. Logical discussion does. I look up to alot of people on this sit because I have learned alot from them. most of the people I have learned from have never stooped to name calling in any threads I have seen.

Carry on!


----------



## tramca

Dasmopar said:


> WTF is that sh*t!!!!! dovii and rhom are p*ssy!!!!!!!


I agree neither is any kinda match for a good ole Redline snakehead.
[/quote]

We had 4 12 inch snake heads and they were mean litle f*ckers


----------



## ShatteredSkyy

im givin it to the dovii, he was the new guy and was pushing the rhom around. if that was his tank we would have seen some serious beating.


----------



## black_piranha

i'd say tha rhom would've owned him later on, rhoms have the bigger teeth and jaws.


----------



## verypointyteeth

too bad i can't see the vid


----------



## jsherwin4545

Slim said:


> I think it was an awesome vid man. I just dont understand that someone says the rhom is a p*ssy for coming at it from behind when thats what things do is attack from the back alot. Like humans for instants, we bomb other cities instead of sending infantry in first. Sometimes things people say just dont make since. You can watch a wolf kill a rabbit on a television show and not call it a p*ssy but yet be utterly amused by it for attacking that way but when a piranha does it to another fish and you call it a p*ssy, that shouldnt be said at all. Cycle of life my friends, things kill things. we kill cows to eat them, plants, fish. Just like everything else does to survive, I call it the Circle Of Life. So if the guy happened to put a dovii in with his P I dont see a problem with it. I know they arent found in the same rivers, but if not the dovii it would have been something else.
> 
> All in all looks like the Rhom is the stronger, sorry to all you cichlid guys.


Uh, I don't think so mate. The dovii was just introduced to the tank and the rhom was already pussed up in the corner. But who cares? Every fish has it's own mannerism, that's what make fishkeeping fun.


----------

